# [help] iBook Charnière (espèce de gond)



## Grug (2 Mai 2007)

Ma s&#339;ur, (vous ai je d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; de ma s&#339;ur  heureuse possesseur d'un ibook 600, certes un peu ancien mais tout &#224; fait adapt&#233; &#224; l'utilisation qu'elle en a, m'a soumis aujourd'hui un nouveau probl&#232;me (bien plus complexe que pourquoi .doc et rtf c'est pas la m&#234;me chose  concernant son poudrier pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.
un probl&#232;me physique.

Suite  &#224; un choc, ou une torsion, ou je ne sais quoi (c'est pas moi, je sais pas, je l'ai trouv&#233; comme &#231;a  la charni&#232;re de son ibook est bris&#233;e, la coque l&#233;g&#232;rement tordue, le tout n'emp&#234;chant pas le fonctionnement de l'ordinateur, mais emp&#234;chant sa fermeture.

*Ci joint quelques mauvaises photos pour vous montrer le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne.*

L'ordinateur ne peut plus se fermer plus que &#231;a (cause bitoniau qui sort de la charni&#232;re, cf photo2) :






car la charni&#232;re ressemble d&#233;sormais &#224; &#231;a (sur la gauche, &#224; droite elle est normale), avec cet &#233;trange bitoniau qui sort de la charni&#232;re cass&#233;:






et forcement, l'ensemble ayant &#233;t&#233; forc&#233;, la coque au niveau de la charni&#232;re est l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;form&#233;e, la charni&#232;re semblant s'enfoncer plus que de raison dans la coque.

Vu que je n'y suis pour rien, mais que les soucis informatiques de ma familles ont ce pouvoir magique de devenir quasi instantan&#233;ment les miens (pas pour rien que je me te les ai pass&#233; tous sur mac  , je sollicite votre aide et votre exp&#233;rience, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait d&#233;j&#224; vu un truc semblable pour trouver un moyen de &#171;r&#233;parer&#187; cette charni&#232;re (vu que sinon l'ordi fonctionne parfaitement).

Je pr&#233;cise que d&#233;monter un ibook ne me fait pas trop peur (j'ai chang&#233; le disque dur de celui l&#224; il y a 1 an), par contre je voudrai &#233;viter de casser la machine en essayant de remettre cette charni&#232;re droite.

Bref merci d'avance de vos conseils ou t&#233;moignages.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Pas d'autres solutions que de démonter. Malheureusement, il semble qu'une partie du support  en plastisque qui recoit cette charniere  soit manquante, donc même si tu la remet en place, cela risque de se reproduire. il faudra sans doute remplacer cette piéce


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2007)

Donc une fois démonté, il a fallu "dégripper" la charnière










à la fin j'ai assuré le tout avec du fil de fer, de façon à ce que la charnière suive le mouvement de l'écran 

Bon j'ai oublié de faire la photo du bidule remonté avec son fil de fer de jardin, mais ça donne à la machine un petit coté roots pas désagréable, ma reste plus qu'à coller un autocollant : "mon autre bécane est un mac" et il sera total look tout en restant de bon goût :rateau:


----------



## ziguidy (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

ton e xpérience    m'interesse  tout  particulièrement  , car  j'ai  le  même   problème 
j'ai a cheté  un   ibook  g4  dont  la  charnière   gauche à  eu  exactement  le  même  soucis  et  a  cassé une  petite  partie  de ce  qui  permet   le  pivotement   de  l'écran  en   position   ouverte  demi-ouverte   ou  fermé -  par  conséquent   il  fonctionne   mais  la  fermeture   est  difficile   bien  que possible , que  faire  donc  excepté  de  tout d émonter    pour  acheter  soit  un  cadre -  charnière  , et  soit    plasturgie  également !  pour r emettre  le  tout    en  ordre   au  risque  que  l'ibook ne  fonctionne   plus  ou  mal  suite  à  mauvais  branchements

je  pensais  à un sticker , en  premier  lieu  faut  sortir  la charnière  gauche  qui fait  blocage  à  fermeture   (  enfin  effectue  forçage   plus  exactement ) .

bref  c'est  un  peu galère  et  je  cherche  idée ,  l'aspect  esthétique  m'importe 
l'important  étant  que  l'ibook   fonctionne  et  que  l'écran  ne  se   détache  pas   à  la  longue  et    ou  provoque  des    mauvais  contacts   lors de  son utilisation 

 g rand   merci   à  vous  pour    explication  ou  schnémas   permettant   à  autres  pesonnes  dans  ce  même  cas de  faire r éparation  .

bien  cordialement


----------

